
How to Make a Microcosm of the Ocean - flippyhead
http://nautil.us/blog/how-to-make-a-microcosm-of-the-ocean
======
JonnieCache
Fantastic. There's some video of it in action here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiHcgCwAw84](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiHcgCwAw84)

